
World's first autonomous racing high-speed overtake. [F1/10] - madhurbehl
https://www.reddit.com/r/SelfDrivingCars/comments/beqdnd/possibly_the_worlds_first_high_speed_fully/
======
madhurbehl
A short clip of what is possibly the world’s first fully autonomous hight-
speed overtake which happened during the 4th F1/10 International Autonomous
Racing Competition that I organized in Montreal this year. The winning team
set a fastest lap time of 11.5 seconds in a track roughly 150ft in total
length, hitting an average speed of about 12mph with a fastest speed toughing
16-17mph briefly.

This is the future of motorsport racing :) More details at f1tenth.org

